# ENFP and other ENFP fights



## bubblegum117 (Oct 15, 2011)

hey guys

i'm an ENFP and when theres a fight am oust friends, i usually cower away and block my ears while chanting "la la la" and will do the quickest and easiest thing to solve the problem ( i know, bad. but it's the truth)
also if i know someone bad talks me, i never ever confront them about it, i just go out of my way to avoid them completely

my other ENFP friends are very confrontational if they think someone is bad mouthing them, and they confront their problems, too. usually telling the bad mouthing person where they can go

why is this?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

bubblegum117 said:


> hey guys
> 
> i'm an ENFP and when theres a fight am oust friends, i usually cower away and block my ears while chanting "la la la" and will do the quickest and easiest thing to solve the problem ( i know, bad. but it's the truth)
> also if i know someone bad talks me, i never ever confront them about it, i just go out of my way to avoid them completely
> ...


this is probably an enneagram issue more than an MBTI issue. you're a 2; most ENFPs are 7s or 3s which lie in the assertive triad. being a 2 will make you more emotional and sensitive than them


----------



## bubblegum117 (Oct 15, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> this is probably an enneagram issue more than an MBTI issue. you're a 2; most ENFPs are 7s or 3s which lie in the assertive triad. being a 2 will make you more emotional and sensitive than them



oh, i did'nt know that

thank-you :3


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

bubblegum117 said:


> oh, i did'nt know that
> 
> thank-you :3


it's nothing, I've just pissed off one too many of you guys with my 7w8 outrageous comments to not know a 2 when I see one


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> this is probably an enneagram issue more than an MBTI issue. you're a 2; most ENFPs are 7s or 3s which lie in the assertive triad. being a 2 will make you more emotional and sensitive than them


Most ENFPs are 3s? Where did you get that information? I would say there are more type 9, type 4, and type 6 ENFPs than there are 3s...


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I always thought ENFPS were mostly 4's 6's 9's and 7's.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Perhaps because I'm older, I don't really get into "fights". But if someone is bad mouthing me, I do confront the issue. But I don't "tell them where to go." That is childish imo, and makes me lose any sort of validity in my statements. 

ENFPs = 3s?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

vivacissimamente said:


> Most ENFPs are 3s? Where did you get that information? I would say there are more type 9, type 4, and type 6 ENFPs than there are 3s...


3 is supposedly the second most common type for ENFPs. I don't think true ENFP 9s are very common, but there are a fair amount of 4s and 6s


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I think a lot of ENFPs want to _believe_ they are in the assertive triad. It's cute. :tongue:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> I think a lot of ENFPs want to _believe_ they are in the assertive triad. It's cute. :tongue:


by far the most common type for ENFPs is 7 (though I wish it wasn't, I'd like to be rare lol)


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> by far the most common type for ENFPs is 7 (though I wish it wasn't, I'd like to be rare lol)


Don't worry. If you've typed yourself correctly _that is a rarity in of itself._

But really, who needs to be special?


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> But really, who needs to be special?


*points at enneagram type*

Meeeeee...


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

I can be pretty confrontational, especially when I'm really annoyed or irritated. I usually find it hard to not say something if it bothers me, because then it starts to feel very ingenuine.

I don't view people as either bad or good. We're human. A good person to one person can be seen as a bad person to another person, and depends on the context for the situation (some things which I may be very ignorant of- therefore I avoid labeling people as good or bad). Someone doing something pretty cruel- I back away from- usually when I for one have experienced the backlash or have witnessed it myself (usually not through gossip or idle chit chat).


----------

